# Suddenly Getting Ads in Threads



## Crimea_River (May 9, 2012)

Just started today, seems that the first post on the top of any thread page has an advertisement box. Here's a screeny.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2012)

hmmmmmm. I've only noticed that when I don't log in and check out the site as a Guest.


Nope, I even get them now. DEfinately something is up.


----------



## T Bolt (May 9, 2012)

I just noticed that myself Andy (in fact on the same exact post made by Terry that you show) The adds seem to appear in the first post of every page in any given thread. If it's something the management here has started to help ends meet I don't have a problem with it, I was just concerned that it might be some kind of unwanted thing that might be hiding some kind of virus or something.


----------



## Njaco (May 9, 2012)

Its seems there is a glitch or something between registered members and guests. This is what you get when you don't log in. Notice it states that Registered users don't get ads ....but now we do!


----------



## GrauGeist (May 10, 2012)

Yeah...I just noticed ads in posts this evening, also...


----------



## N4521U (May 10, 2012)

Yep, even in the top of this page.
This is one from another thread, got the same one in another thread as well.


----------



## Capt. Vick (May 10, 2012)

even when I'm logged in...


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2012)

Same problem here... even Andy's first post on this thread has a Hungarian ad in it!


----------



## Peebs (May 10, 2012)

Was wondering about it myself..... actually checked that I'd logged in...... then i saw this thread


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2012)

Please check settings of your net browsers. It is possible that recent updating of them changed setting of pop up windows with advertisement. I don't have the problem and can't see any of these.


----------



## evangilder (May 10, 2012)

I just made a change in the forum settings that should get rid of it. Not sure how it got enabled, but I disabled it.


----------



## Crimea_River (May 10, 2012)

Seems to have worked Eric as they're gone now. Thanks!


----------



## Wurger (May 10, 2012)




----------



## horseUSA (May 10, 2012)

sorry about that guys....and thanks eric. I am getting ready to update the site and move over to a new server. So I have been getting some tweaks in.

I will have to introduce some ads, but nothing like that annoying in post ad. With the new server it costs a bit more $$. They will be much more subtle and not everywhere.


----------



## A4K (May 10, 2012)

Thanks Eric and Horse, no worries!


----------



## wheelsup_cavu (May 11, 2012)

I missed all of the hullabaloo this time...


Wheels


----------



## Lucky13 (May 12, 2012)

Got that as well earlier... 
Thanks Eric!
....and Horse, if that's what's needed to bring ends to meet, bring it on!


----------

